# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Проблемы агресии на хозяина и членов семьи. Как избежать?

## Tatjana

Очень болезненная и трудная тема. Большое обсуждение подобная тема получила на форуме Ольги Вартанян http://varthof.borda.ru/?1-0-0-00000...1-0-1232702872
Открыть эту тему у себя меня подтолкнул очередной случай обращения ко мне за помощью владельца собаки, у которого начались проблемы.
Давайте попробуем разобраться, почему это происходить и как не допустить такого поведения? Как жить с такой собакой, как постараться исправить ее статус в семье?
Описанный случай на форуме Вартхоф не такой серьезный, как эта история...
Молодая хрупкая женщина, владелец крупной собаки (породу мы называть не будем, зачем винить породу?). Кобелю только исполнился год. Назовем его Джимом. В семье есть муж и еще одна собака, сука, старше на полтора года. Так же в семье 9-ти летний ребенок.  Джим выращивался со щенка.
По рассказу хозяйки, Джим бросается на других собак, все-время на улице выгуливается на парфорсе. В один из моментов, когда собака бросалась, после одергивания, Джим, потеряв над собой контроль, попытался укусить хозяйку, но сообразив кто перед ним, не решился. Дома набрасывается на вторую собаку.
Хозяйка собаку пока не боится. Физическое наказание применяла. 
Выслушав эту историю, первое, что пришло в голову на основе имеющегося опыта - собаку отдать, потому что ее можно постараться подчинить хозяину, но невозможно подчинить ребенку. В самой большой зоне риска именно ребенок!!! Разве можно этим рисковать? После длительного обсуждения (здесь я подробности опущу) мы все-таки решили попробовать что-то изменить. Я решилась на помощь только потому, что хозяйка собаку совершенно не боится.
Первое, что надо запомнить: собака никогда не должна оставаться с ребенком один на один! Исключить их свободные контакты. В доме есть клетка и содержание Джима в квартире должно ограничиваться клеткой. Исключить все провокации агрессии и драку со старшей собакой. Нам надо изменить условия жизни Джима.

Я попросила показать мне, что умеет собака. Что я увидела: опыт общения с собаками у человека есть, но как ими управлять -знаний нет. ( Не обижайтесь). И конечно сразу стало видно, что у Джима нет никакого представления, что он должен работать для хозяина. Социальный инстинкт абсолютно закрыт. Собака болталась сама по себе у ноги, сидела или лежала... (уже даже не вспомню) совершенно отречено. Мы попробовали поиграть - не играет. На корм реагирует нормально. Обычное явление для такого вида собак.

Начнем первое занятие. Для собаки новое место, новые запахи. Сначала я попросила убрать одно звено из парфорса. Учим основную позицию, т.е. собака у левой ноги, требование внимание, через воздействие парфорсом, внимание 1-2 сек - разгрузка через свободное состояние. Момент разгрузки хозяин собаке должен показать. Это легкий толчок коленом в бок собаки. Сначала у хозяйки давление не получалось. Нужен короткий и твердый рывок в тот момент, когда собака отвлекается и быстро реагировать поощерением голоса, когда собака включает внимание. Пару раз получили концентрацию, естественно после нагрузки активизировался инстинкт добычи. Джим заиграл. 
На руке хозяйки я показала, каким образом, через психологическое давление забирать предмет.
Надеюсь, что она сама опишет по своим ощущениям, какая большая разница между тем как забирала она предмет и тем, что предложила я.
В конце я попросила поблагодарить собаку за работу, общаясь с ней через поглаживание, обездвижить, прижать ее к своим ногам, показав свою физическую силу, получить позу доверия, власти и покровительства. Джим был удивлен...
Продолжение следует.

----------


## Netika

Тема действительно актуальная и очень серьёзная и поэтому я обратилась к Татьяне за помощью.Я попробую ответить на первый поставленный Татьяной вопрос -  " Почему это происходит и как не допустить такого поведения  " .У нас в семье постоянно были собаки и никогда не было такой проблемы - собака постоянно проявляет агрессию к другим собакам,при команде " рядом ", " нельзя " и сильном одёргивание мог показать и свои зубки.Какие советы по воспитанию я получала - нужно поставить себя главной , а добиться этого можно только если я ему покажу свою силу , типо , есть под рукой бейсбольная бита , значит избить до потери сознания. ,чтобы понял кто в доме хозяин.С первого раза не поймёт  - не беда , на 10 раз дойдёт.Но...я видела таких собак  - одни стали просто забитыми и трусливыми  , другие натворят  ,знают что получат за сделанное и от этого почти с землёй сравниваются  , но делают своё дело с мыслями  - я сделаю так как я хочу  и знаю , что получу за это , но я всё равно сделаю это.Мне такой метод не устраивает.К сожалению , мы в воспитании щенка допустили большую ошибку - появился 1,5 щенок , маленький пушистый комочек , который резвился , лаял на всех  , покусывал , в игре садился на нас , сгонял со своего места старшую собаку- и это нас забавляло.Не дай бог , старшая собака пыталась поставить его на место - сразу была наказана.Вместо того , чтобы сразу пресекать на корню такое поведение , мы изо дня в день укрепляли его иерархическое положение в стае ( семье ).Ну и  ,на мой взгляд , сдесь сработал и ген агрессии.В 4,5 месяца его сильно покусала другая собака.Со стороны щенка не было проявлено вообще никакого интереса к собаке , видимо взрослый кобель уже в щенке увидел соперника.Не знаю , повлияло ли это тоже на его нынешнее поведение.Я не могу сказать , что собака не слушает меня  , мужа или ребёнка.Рёбёнок кормит собаку и при этом даёт ему команды  , которые он выполняет , спокойно может высидеть перед тарелкой с едой , пока не получит команду  "кушай ".Но при виде другой собаки  - превращается в демона.И странно вообще не воспринимает ласк от мужчин - будь то муж или ребёнок.Мои ласки идут на ура.... Вот такая у нас проблема.Мне хочется , чтобы  Татьяна научила меня лучшему взаимопониманию и  правильному управлению  собакой.Так как наша старшая собака  стала мамочкой и мне нужно уметь будующим владельцам дать правильный совет и  самой не допускать  других ошибок.Бывает и такое , что попадается собака , которая будет постоянно вас проверять и показывать , кто сильнее и кто вожак.Очень надеюсь , что у нас всё получится и мы сможем найти ответ на второй вопрос.

----------


## Netika

Я постараюсь собраться с мыслями и высказать своё ощущение от первого занятия  , а в данный момент говорю - все мои знания равны нулю......

----------


## Крыска

Таня сразу несколько вопросов,я сама предполагаю ответы,но в свете развития темы думаю надо про это написать.
1.


> Для собаки новое место, новые запахи.


Почему новое место.
2.Почему ты не начинаешь обучение концентрации на лакомстве,а сразу с коррекции парфорсом.
3.Что бы ты сделала,если бы пошла реакция агрессии на хозяйку при рывках?

----------


## Крыска

Еще.Ты можешь словами описать как именно забирать предмет с психологическим давлением? :Ap:

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня сразу несколько вопросов,я сама предполагаю ответы,но в свете развития темы думаю надо про это написать.
> 1. 
> Почему новое место.
> 2.Почему ты не начинаешь обучение концентрации на лакомстве,а сразу с коррекции парфорсом.
> 3.Что бы ты сделала,если бы пошла реакция агрессии на хозяйку при рывках?


Таня, спасибо за вопросы! :Ax: 

1. Новое место потому, что собака пришла ко мне на площадку. И хорошо, что новое место. На его территории было бы труднее с ним справляться. тут он более неуверенный, и есть возможность показать ему опеку.

2. Это принципиально важно. Социальный инстинкт - это врожденная способность служить вожаку. С кормом мы обманываем сами себя. Собака концентрируется, потому что хочет получить корм, а  нужна другая концентрация, которая сигнализирует внимание к работе для вожака, а не за мотивацию. Можно работать с кормом для тех, кто боится смотреть в глаза. Потому что прямой взгляд - это тоже давление. 

3. Рывками это воздействие назвать было трудно. Как раз силы было недостаточно. Когда видишь перед собой молодую собаку, то можно точно по ее поведению определить, может она проявить агрессию в этот момент или нет. Джим явно показывал, что ни о какой агрессии в отношении хозяйки на данный момент даже не может быть и речи.

PS. Очень нужны правдивые  впечатления хозяйки. Что она чувствовала в той ситуации?

----------


## Netika

> Таня сразу несколько вопросов,я сама предполагаю ответы,но в свете развития темы думаю надо про это написать.
> 1. 
> Почему новое место.
> 2.Почему ты не начинаешь обучение концентрации на лакомстве,а сразу с коррекции парфорсом.
> 3.Что бы ты сделала,если бы пошла реакция агрессии на хозяйку при рывках?


Если не возражаете , то я попробую ответить .
1. На новом месте собака показала себя таковой , какая она есть.На площадке , где мы социализируемся среди других собак , он очень хорошо знает , как себя вести.Он играет привязанным на длинном поводке не обращая внимания на пробегающих мимо собак , но если кто-то попробует потревожить его персону , то его уговаривать не нужно..
2. На лакомство ( или игрушку -пищалку ) он делает совершенно всё , но.....в этот момент он сосредоточен не на мне , а что-бы получить вкусняшку и если лакомства нет  , то можно  очень долго ждать выполнения команды.А сегодня гуляя с ним при команде " рядом "и рывке он смотрит в глаза  ( раньше этого не было ), будто спрашивая , я что опять делаю что- то не так.Это маленький шажок в нашем обучении , но очень приятный.

3. При рывках  при обучении никогда не было агрессии на меня.Аррессию он проявляетв случае , если он вперёд меня увидел собаку и я не успела дать команду  "рядом ", " нельзя " или на маленьких собак , которые  первые бросались на него .И это  тоже происходит не всегда , он очень хорошо знает , что за этим последует.Я уже по поведению собаки , по его телу предвижу его реакцию.А сейчас  , убрав одно звено , мне легче намного им управлять.Я ещё раз хотела -бы повториться - во время обучения он никогда не бросался и не бросится на меня.

----------


## Netika

> Еще.Ты можешь словами описать как именно забирать предмет с психологическим давлением?


Татьяна этот момент показала на мне , дала это прочувствовать , показала разные реакции , когда я хочу отобрать или я не отбираю и психологически воздействую .Всё это сумбурно , но честно , словами  не могу описать , да и на  практике у нас не всегда получается пока.С первой собакой  вообще не было проблем....Наверно  , Татьяна сможет лучше объяснить.Но мне всё очень понравилось, у меня появилась надежда сделать из него " человека " и при этом , он не станет трусливым псом.

----------


## Tatjana

> Он играет привязанным на длинном поводке не обращая внимания на пробегающих мимо собак , но если кто-то попробует потревожить его персону , то его уговаривать не нужно..


Я вот сомневаюсь, стоит ли сейчас это делать. Надо пока свести к минимуму его возможную агрессию на собак, т.к. у Вас еще не установлены правильные отношения. Зачем провоцировать неподчинение?




> При рывках при обучении никогда не было агрессии на меня.


Я тут хочу пояснить, что рывок у Нетики - это относительное понятие... :Ap: 
Если сравнивать со мной, то это так..., слегка одернули. :Ad:

----------


## Tatjana

> Еще.Ты можешь словами описать как именно забирать предмет с психологическим давлением?


У меня есть возможность постоянно наблюдать за поведением моей стаи. Многие моменты из их взаимоотношений я потом применяю на практике. Как забирать предмет через давление я видела еще 10 лет назад, но как правило его использовала редко. Потому что и так являлась для своих собак доминантом!
Эту особенность я подметила давно: кидаю палку, за ней бежит вся свора, часто палку хватает не вожак, а тот, кто порасторопнее. Тут же подлетает еще кто-нибудь и самая старшая. 3-4 собаки начинают тянуть с разные стороны.
Тот, кто начала погрызывать палку - отпадает первым. Сильный всегда держит спокойно и твердо. Никогда не пытается ее выдернуть у других. Старается действовать не физической силой, а психологически. Просто глухо держит, может рыкнуть... Палка всегда остается у Кянди, которая уже давно слабее других, но верно себя преподносит.

Показать свой авторитет Кваю получилось во многом именно через забирание мяча.
Предмет надо удерживать плотным, уверенным хватом в неподвижном состоянии. Собаку надо держать на поводке таким образом, чтобы она не имела возможности тянуть предмет на себя, т.е. коротко за поводок. Твердым голосом короткий приказ. Если собака не реагирует, сохранять это состояние еще некоторое время, удерживая спокойно предмет и не позволяя собаке тащить его на себя. Через некоторую паузу 99% собак отпускает не выдерживая психологического давления. Следущий этап: очень важно!!! предмет сразу не прятать. Оставаться в неподвижном состоянии, требуя у собаки внимания на себя, а не на предмет. За тем предмет медленно убрать. Таким образом у проводника есть очередная возможность утверждаться без особого физического давления.

----------


## Tatjana

На мое описание, как забирать мяч, на форуме Вартхоф было вот такое мнение ника *овчарик*:



> Ну вот конкретно моя собака плевать хотела на 99% и не отпускала. Совсем. И даже меняться не хотела. И короткий поводок не мешал ему тянуть спиной. И неподвижный предмет, прижатый к телу, не становился неинтересным очень долго. И на психологическое давление тоже было наплевать - если глазки прищурить и ушки заткнуть - никакого давления и нет  Больше того, все испробованные (в т.ч. и силовые) методы действовали ровно 1 день. К вечеру следующего собака была готова терпеть всё, но отдавать не собиралась  И пальцы вкладывать было опасно - она радостно зажимала и их. Но тогда на одну руку меньше становится
> Хотя я согласна про 99%. Но как попадёшь на этот 1% - готова на всё, лишь бы отпустил


Я уверена, что  Ваша собака отдаст любой предмет, если верно использовать описанный метод.   :Ab:  А над чистым отпуском надо поработать, может пару недель. 

*Ludok* : 



> А при чем тут "психологическое воздействие"? Этот метод основан на принципе биологической целесообразности. Неподкрепляемое поведение - непродуктивно. Если проведенческий акт не приносит результата или невозможен (предмет не получается тянуть, забрать себе, уйти, не получается играть и так далее), то...организм (в данном случае - собака) выбирает ДРУГОЕ поведение (отпускает предмет, чтобы "посмотреть, что будет дальше"). Тот самый 1% - это особи, у которых по тем или иным причинам МЕНЕЕ пластичное поведение, менее вариативное поведение. Причины могут быть разными: индивидуальные врожденные особенности, предыдущий опыт и так далее


Не может этот метод быть основан на биологической целесообразности! (выражение мудреное). Что значит в этом случае не подкрепляемое поведение? Можно час тянуть из зубов палку, она ее не отпустит или просто спокойно ее час держать, тоже не отпустит. Сильная собака, с сумасшедшей добычей отпустит предмет только потому, что требует хозяин и больше не почему! У описанного *овчариком* 1% просто полностью не сформировано подчинение! :Ab:

----------


## aria

Хотя я и новичок в современных методах воспитания собаки, но в этой сфере могла бы добавить... В США и на Западе сейчас очень распространена концепция "вожака стаи" Сизара Милана (Ceasar Millan). Вот это именно то, что тут и называется социальным инстинктом. По его словам, вожак должен обладать уверенной, спокойной энергией, как бы заранее зная, что получит желаемое без малейших колебаний. Когда вы забираете предмет, вы его забираете как свой, полностью и безоговорочно на него претендуя! Животные очень чутко реагируют на такую энергию/энергетику. 
Может, у кого и случались такие моменты, когда вы чем-то заняты, собака продолжает к вам приставать, вы, есно, сердитесь, а она всё не может угомониться! А потом вы сердитесь по-настоящему! И собака сразу же определяет опасный для неё момент и мгновенно повинуется! Самое главное, чтобы ваша уверенность в поведении заведомо была статуса вожака (это, кстати, реабилитирует и многих хозяев психологически! :Ad: ), очень правдивой и глубокой.!

Может, коряво написала... Но вроде это то, что я поняла...

----------


## Tatjana

*aria*, Вы очень правильно написали!  :Ay:

----------


## jarvenmaa

*aria*, а где можно почитать Сизара Милана?




> По его словам, вожак должен обладать уверенной, спокойной энергией, как бы заранее зная, что получит желаемое без малейших колебаний.


Я когда занимаюсь с кем-то, говорю хозяевам: "Всегда демонстрируйте собаке полную уверенность в своих действиях или требованиях. Даже если поняли, что требуете какую-то глупость, собака должна верить, что вы точно знаете, чего хотите, и тогда она это сделает". Но лучше, конечно, глупостей не требовать. :Ah:

----------


## Tatjana

В эту субботу прошла вторая тренировка с Джимом. Оказалось, что дома произошли маленькие изменения в его поведении. Прошу Netiku об этом написать самой.
На занятиях мы отрабатывали ОП и два шага в движении рядом. Сначала хозяйка Джима очень сомневалась, что внимание в движении можно получить у ее собаки, ведь он не "немецкая овчарка!" Но потом была слегка удивлена, что Джим вполне справлялся с задание не за корм и не за игрушку, а на социальном инстинкте.
Что меня расстроило в конце? Когда Джим уже ушел с площадки, то увидел другую собаку, которая приехала на тренировку. Естественно, попытался что-то из себя представить. Ничего такого страшного не произошло, но хозяйка Джима очень растерялась в действиях. Такого допускать нельзя. Я увидела серьезные огрехи в управлении собакой. В следующий раз специально разыграю эту ситуацию, чтобы научить проводника верно контролировать свою собаку.

Совершенно верно тут подмечено Андреем:



> "Всегда демонстрируйте собаке полную уверенность в своих действиях или требованиях. Даже если поняли, что требуете какую-то глупость, собака должна верить, что вы точно знаете, чего хотите, и тогда она это сделает"

----------


## aria

> *aria*, а где можно почитать Сизара Милана?


К сожалению, пока весь материал только на английском... Вот его сайт.
Вот небольшая информация, переведённая на русский.
Сизар Миллан - это специалист по поведению собак, известный во всём мире за своё умение управлять одновременно большими стаями собак одновременно. Не только из-за этого: от пуделя до питбуля эти сейчас благовоспитанные псы все реабилитированы, избавлены от широкого спектра отклонения в поведении - от неуверенности до запущенных "красных зон" в агрессии! 
Подход Сизара Миллана

В дикой жизни выживание собаки в зависит от сильной, устойчивой и организованной стаи, где каждый член стаи знает своё место и следует правилам, установленным вожаком. Стайный инстинкт, возможно, является самым сильным естественным мотиватором для собаки.

По учению Сизара Миллана, для того, чтобы состояться как собаке, так и владельцу, каждому из нас необходимо стать спокойным, уверенным в себе лидером стаи. Собака, которая не доверяет своему владельцу, если он не состоявшийся вожак стаи, становится несбалансированной в своём поведении и часто демонтсрирует нежелатеольное или анти-социальное поведение.

Сизар не дрессирует собак в смысле обучению их командам сидеть, лежать, ко мне - он реабилитирует несбалансированное поведение собак и помогает научиться хозяевам лучше понимать, как собака видит мир.

Сизар наставляет людей спокойным, уверенным и настойчивым способом к подаче собаке правил, ограничений и запретов, чтобы установить себя устойчивыми вожаками стаи и суметь скорректировать и проконтролировать нежелательное поведение. Он не верит в "быстрое исцеление". Хотя изменение поведения и происходит за сравнительно недолгий период времени, ни одно из таких изменений не установиться надолго, пока человек не будет вести себя таким образом постоянно, избавив возврата к нежелательному поведению. По мнению Сизара НИКОГДА НЕЛЬЗЯ бить или кричать на собаку, чтобы исправить нежелательное поведение. 

От себя хочу сказать...
Моя собачка тоже "страдает" некоторыми нарушениями в поведении, впрочем, как, наверное, и многие из наших обласканных и любимейших питомцев. Сейчас мне удалось кое-что исправить как раз благодаря методике Сизара Миллана. Может, вы помните: когда-то на нашем телевидении был ряд передач... вот не помню как они назывались в нашем переводе... (Dog Whisperer) Если переводить дословно, то что-то типа "заклинатель собак"... или "шептун собак"... А!.. "Кто в доме хозяин"! У семьи (у какой-нибудь) были проблемы с собачкой: она могла кусаться, или убегать, или бояться, или прыгать на людей, или гадить, или выть, если её оставляли одну... Но приходил Сизар, занимался с собакой, показывал хозяевам, где проблема, учил их, как с ней справиться, давал домашнее задание и приходил опять недели через две... Вся Америка была на ушах! Он ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО мог "исправить" поведение собаки! Любой!!! Мне в Торренте попались эти передачи (правда, на английском, что очень жалко... ), и я просто загорелась попробовать! Ещё нашла в том же Торренте несколько его дисков и книг по его методике воспитания.
Нужно сказать, что это ещё помогло и мне самой обрести уверенность во многом! Я действительно, стала вести себя как вожак стаи для своей собаки, да постепенно и сама в это поверила! 
Собака моя стала спокойней, перестала швыряться н людей, собак, кошек - да потому что вожак стаи недоволен!!! Правда, вру немножко: на собак таки морду поворачивает! Но НЕ кидается!
Самое главное - излучать уверенную спокойную энергию - энергию вожака! Животные общаются между собой через энергетику, точно так же они и воспринимают и человека! Может, и замечали: немного поколебались, и импульсы сразу же передались собаке, а та, в свою очередь, приняла "неустойчивое" решение - залаяла, бросилась, испугалась, что-нибудь ещё!..




> Я когда занимаюсь с кем-то, говорю хозяевам: "Всегда демонстрируйте собаке полную уверенность в своих действиях или требованиях. Даже если поняли, что требуете какую-то глупость, собака должна верить, что вы точно знаете, чего хотите, и тогда она это сделает". Но лучше, конечно, глупостей не требовать.


Именно то!!!
Хотя по себе знаю. что это бывает иногда сложно... Вроде всё это и знаешь, но иногда расслабляешься, и не всегда вовремя можно успеть среагировать...
Это всегда должен быть неустанный труд со стороны хозяина: играть в вожака, контролировать свои эмоции. Сизар Миллан рекомендует даже свою походку изменить: расправить плечи, поставить позвоночный столб прямее, даже чуть прогнуть поясницу, подбородок всегда должен быть направлен чуть вверх и вперёд: в общем так, как ходит "зазнайка-вожак"! :Ap:  Но при этом источать .... ну... может даже быть .... наглую энергию, очень уверенную, глубокую.. :Af:  Между прочим, у меня собака пошла сразу рядом на провисшем поводке (и это ДОБЕРМАН!!!), когда мне удалось принять такую осанку - видно, энергия пошла в нужное русло! :Ap:

----------


## Tatjana

Я, как всегда невежественна в изучении других авторов. :Ah: 




> В дикой жизни выживание собаки в зависит от сильной, устойчивой и организованной стаи, где каждый член стаи знает своё место и следует правилам, установленным вожаком. Стайный инстинкт, возможно, является самым сильным естественным мотиватором для собаки.
> 
> По учению Сизара Миллана, для того, чтобы состояться как собаке, так и владельцу, каждому из нас необходимо стать спокойным, уверенным в себе лидером стаи. Собака, которая не доверяет своему владельцу, если он не состоявшийся вожак стаи, становится несбалансированной в своём поведении и часто демонтсрирует нежелатеольное или анти-социальное поведение.


Очень приятно, что у меня есть единомышленники! Да еще и в лице С. Миллана.

----------


## aria

А я была так удивлена, что у нас есть ТАКОЕ  направление! Всё сетовала на то, что уж очень поздно к нам всё доходит... А тут - как здорово, *Tatjana*, что Вы так же представляете нам эти важные каноны воспитания собак!!! У Вас это очень точно представлено и очень органично соединено с дрессировкой! (Сизар Миллан дрессировкой не занимается... :Ao: ) На мой взгляд, это самое удачное воплощение! Спасибо Вам большое! :Ax:

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> *aria*, Вы очень правильно написали!


Только про язык тела и интонацию, различные при "понарошечной злости" и настоящей, вы обе забыли упомянуть. :Aa:

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

Но при этом источать .... ну... может даже быть .... наглую энергию, очень уверенную, глубокую..

Такие советы могут стать фатальными при сильной доминантной собаке и внутренне слабом проводнике. ОН позу то примет. И подбородок вздернет. Чем недвусмысленно покажет доминатной собаке, что видал ее в одном месте, да в белых тапках. Ну, а реакция собачки может варьироваться...

----------


## aria

> Но при этом источать .... ну... может даже быть .... наглую энергию, очень уверенную, глубокую..
> 
> Такие советы могут стать фатальными при сильной доминантной собаке и внутренне слабом проводнике. ОН позу то примет. И подбородок вздернет. Чем недвусмысленно покажет доминатной собаке, что видал ее в одном месте, да в белых тапках. Ну, а реакция собачки может варьироваться...


Так внутренне слабый проводник и не сумеет-то принять нужное состояние! Для этого нужно заниматься! Да хоть йогой и самовнушением!
Ну и... просто позу принять - это и не получится ничего! Главное дух, стержень! Вот Сизар Миллан ещё и удавочку применяет... Вот такую, чтоб не сползала с шеи...

----------


## Netika

> В эту субботу прошла вторая тренировка с Джимом. Оказалось, что дома произошли маленькие изменения в его поведении. Прошу Netiku об этом написать самой.


Извиняюсь за молчание - проблемы с комп.были.Прошло 3 занятия и я очень довольна изменениями в  поведении собаки :
1. Дома он стал намного ласковее  - оказывается он умеет положить голову на колени и преданно смотреть в глаза , чего вообще никогда не было.Если он чего- то хочет сделать или взять ,а знает , что нельзя ,  то делает жалостливую , несчастную мордуленцию , вот вот заплачет и ждёт когда дадут добро.Раньше не задумываясь сделал- бы что ему нужно.
2. И самое невероятное ( для меня ) - УРА ! УРА! УРА! в движении внимание собаки сосредоточено на мне.Для нас это большой прогресс!Домачатцы поражены , говорят что он так и заглядывает в глаза , спрашивая , что еще сделать .Знакомые так же заметили , как мы умеем смотреть в глаза.
Теперь у меня в квартире появился хвостик , который ходит за мной следом , даже я в ванную комнату и он следом , типо а меня то забыла.Я на пол сажусь  - он вплотную ко мне прижимаясь ложится.Вот такие изменения в домашней обстановке у нас.

----------


## Netika

> Что меня расстроило в конце? Когда Джим уже ушел с площадки, то увидел другую собаку, которая приехала на тренировку. Естественно, попытался что-то из себя представить. Ничего такого страшного не произошло, но хозяйка Джима очень растерялась в действиях.


Для меня было новое , что собаку нужно было держать на длинном  поводке ( раньше , как только мы увидим раздражающий объект - собака сразу на короткий поводок и команда " рядом ", на коротком я более  - менее могла им управлять  ) , это было новое для меня  , я боялась что не справлюсь с ним  , вот и отсюда моя растерянность .
Татьян , после 3 -го занятия , этот паршивец стал больше бросаться на собак , но в его действиях нет уже такой агрессии , рывки стали слабее , меньше истеричности.Но я не унываю , главное процесс пошёл.
Я от души посмеялась над ним.Мы гуляли по лесу с его подружкой.Сделали маленькую остановку , и я собаку посадила на 8 метровый поводок - пусть вокруг бегает  , а если и появится раздражающий объект  - то если не я , то поводок сделает своё дело .И объект появился .И что вы думаете - собака сделала несколько шагов преостановилась  , оглянулась - типо , а где рывок , и на радостях  , что его никто не контролирует , ринулся на собаку.И каково было его растройство  , что поводок его дёрнул , да ещё с такой силой , что он аж перевернулся....Но больше таких порывов не было .Рывков мне не нужно было делать - понимал команду.Будем надеяться , что этот урок он запомнил.

----------


## Alina

> Это всегда должен быть неустанный труд со стороны хозяина: играть в вожака, контролировать свои эмоции. Сизар Миллан рекомендует даже свою походку изменить: расправить плечи, поставить позвоночный столб прямее, даже чуть прогнуть поясницу, подбородок всегда должен быть направлен чуть вверх и вперёд: в общем так, как ходит "зазнайка-вожак"! Но при этом источать .... ну... может даже быть .... наглую энергию, очень уверенную, глубокую


Это, кстати, прекрасно действует и на людей :Ag:  В свое время, когда приходилось впервые входить в новый класс в качестве учителя, вела себя как при знакомстве с новыми собаками - спокойный, безоговорочно уверенный в себе вожак. А первое впечатление, как известно... Ни разу не приходилось потом даже голос повышать. Наоборот, класс напрягался, если я замолкала.
До своей собаки такой тренинг можно провести на прохожих. Идя по улице, сымитировать поведение подчиненной особи: ссутулиться, пригнуть голову, прижаться к бордюру - вас начнут толкать просто не замечая, разве что по голове не пройдут. А потом наоборот - расправить плечи, вздернуть голову, идти по центру тротуара так, будто это ваше родовое право. Как там у королевы Елизаветы: "Не важно, что люди думают обо мне, важно что я думаю о них". Вам подсознательно будут уступать дорогу.

----------


## aria

> Это, кстати, прекрасно действует и на людей В свое время, когда приходилось впервые входить в новый класс в качестве учителя, вела себя как при знакомстве с новыми собаками - спокойный, безоговорочно уверенный в себе вожак. А первое впечатление, как известно... Ни разу не приходилось потом даже голос повышать. Наоборот, класс напрягался, если я замолкала.
> До своей собаки такой тренинг можно провести на прохожих. Идя по улице, сымитировать поведение подчиненной особи: ссутулиться, пригнуть голову, прижаться к бордюру - вас начнут толкать просто не замечая, разве что по голове не пройдут. А потом наоборот - расправить плечи, вздернуть голову, идти по центру тротуара так, будто это ваше родовое право. Как там у королевы Елизаветы: "Не важно, что люди думают обо мне, важно что я думаю о них". Вам подсознательно будут уступать дорогу.


Точно-точно! Этот курс признан реабилитационным даже для людей: у них поправились дела на работе, в обществе, со своей собакой! Несмотря на то, что мы из-за своей цивилизации уже "забыли", что такое "общение на уровне энергетики", таки оно ещё "работает"! И очень хорошо воспринимается всеми живыми! :Ad: 
Кстати, привет коллеге! :Ax:  И я очень успешно использую эту методику и в профессиональной деятельности!

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> А потом наоборот - расправить плечи, вздернуть голову, идти по центру тротуара так, будто это ваше родовое право. Как там у королевы Елизаветы: "Не важно, что люди думают обо мне, важно что я думаю о них". Вам подсознательно будут уступать дорогу.


Главное, чтоб вам более крутой "вожак" на пути-дорожке не встретился. :Af:

----------


## aria

> Главное, чтоб вам более крутой "вожак" на пути-дорожке не встретился.


Ну да, безусловно, - всякое бывает! "Кто сильнее, тот и съел"! :Ad: 

Но всё имеет свойство развиваться, расти... :Ab:

----------


## Alina

*aria* Взаимно!  :0218:  :Ax: 



> Главное, чтоб вам более крутой "вожак" на пути-дорожке не встретился.


Если двум "крутым вожакам" на нейтральной территории делить нечего, то можно ограничиться демонстрацией и с достоинством разойтись :Ad:  :Ag: 
А вообще, Вы правы в том отношении, что если в человеке по-настоящему стержня нет, то вся эта имитация, конечно, несколько подымет его уровень самооценки, но вполне может спасовать в действительно сложной ситуации.

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Если двум "крутым вожакам" на нейтральной территории делить нечего, то можно ограничиться демонстрацией и с достоинством разойтись


грххмм. :Ap: . демонстрацией?.. это ж чем?.. ой, это ж приличный форум :Aa: ...




> А вообще, Вы правы в том отношении, что если в человеке по-настоящему стержня нет, то вся эта имитация, конечно, несколько подымет его уровень самооценки, но вполне может спасовать в действительно сложной ситуации.


Не может спасовать, а спасует. Ибо нельзя пользоваться тем, чего на самом деле нет... :Ad: 

А вы замечали, что уверенные в себе собаки намного меньше демонстрируют поднятую шерсть на загривке? :Ad:

----------


## inna

> А вы замечали, что уверенные в себе собаки намного меньше демонстрируют поднятую шерсть на загривке?


Кстати вот вопрос сразу,собака угрожает человеку и собаке одинакого или по разному? В том плане что у моей собаке при угрозе собаке холка стоит почти всегда,а на человека практически никогда..

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Кстати, вот вопрос сразу, собака угрожает человеку и собаке одинаково или по разному? В том плане, что у моей собаки при угрозе собаке холка стоит почти всегда,а человеку - практически никогда..


Некорректно заданный вопрос. Вопрос восприятия отдельного раздражителя отдельной особью. Для одной собаки - представители ее вида - страшная и ужасная угроза, а люди - нет. Для другой - наоборот. Для третьей - ни то, ни другое не угроза (не было опыта при уверенности в себе). ИМХО.

Если собачка угрожает, поднимая холку (делая себя большой и страшной) всем другим собачкам, - я бы сказал, что она не очень уверена в себе и что у нее был отрицательный опыт. Опять ИМХО.

----------


## Alina

Насколько могла наблюдать по своим сукам, шерсть поднимается дыбом только при встрече с однозначно более сильной особью или же с такой, силы которой пока не ясны. На заведомо более слабую - никогда. Даже при откровенно дурном поведении последней, ограничиваются "улыбкой" и ворчанием.
На человека шерсть может подниматься только по молодости, и то если, например, впервые увидит по ночи вылезающее из кустов на карачках пьяное нечто :-)))

----------


## inna

> Некорректно заданный вопрос.


Возможно,я не парюсь с терминологией..



> Для одной собаки - представители ее вида - страшная и ужасная угроза, а люди - нет. Для другой - наоборот. Для третьей - ни то, ни другое не угроза


Представители её вида не вызывают страха никогда а просто желание подраться,холка поднимаеться при виде всех крупных собак(хотя мелкоту тоже гоняет,но без ирокеза)При том что раньше она кидалась и на людей,но без холки..То есть я так понимаю от собак она видет большую угрозу? 



> Даже при откровенно дурном поведении последней, ограничиваются "улыбкой" и ворчанием.


Я могу сказать что спустя 4 года моя собака именно так реагирует на людей!!! Это вместо лая и бросков на людей..



> На человека шерсть может подниматься только по молодости, и то если, например, впервые увидит по ночи вылезающее из кустов на карачках пьяное нечто :-)))


 :Ag:  :Ag: У людей в таком случае тоже волосы начнут шевелиться...

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

Желание подраться? Ну вот еще. Собака и угрозу видит в них тоже, коль поднимает холку. И опасается их - тоже.

----------


## Sergey

ЗакусАЙ, а собаки, просто любящие подраться, из спортивного, так сказать интереса, бывают?

----------


## Tatjana

Вообще-то я всегда считала, что поднятие холки отражает внутреннее состояние собаки, а не преднамеренное действие. :Ab:

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> ЗакусАЙ, а собаки, просто любящие подраться, из спортивного, так сказать интереса, бывают?


А шо, собачка, оказывается, знает, что такое спорт? :Ag:  Давайте с терминами определимся, а то моя не панимайт.

Из спортивного интересу, - имеется в виду проявление желания борьбы? Стремления к доминированию? Что такое спортивный интерес применительно к собакам?

Сергей, а питы из каких побуждений дерутся?

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Вообще-то я всегда считала, что поднятие холки отражает внутреннее состояние собаки, а не преднамеренное действие.


А оно и отражает... состояние. Тань, испускание каракатицами "чернильной" жидкости, создающей "дымовую завесу" - это что есть: действие или состояние? Состояние, потому что животное делает это в случае угрозы. Действие, потому что позволяет (с определенной долей вероятности) избежать угрозы.  :Ad:

----------


## Sergey

ЗакусАЙ, чтоб без демагогии про спорт, просто подраться есть любители среди собак? Чтобы понятней было, ну как подростки (люди) ради самой драки? "Раскладывать" на инстинкты не обязательно - это тоже форма демагогии в контексте. :Ag: 
А питы дерутся из искуственно селектированного желания борьбы и не менее искуственно пониженного инстинкта самосохранения, это мутанты животного мира. В природе такой вид не выживет. Я не большой поклонник этих рассуждений, но про дед-гейм знаю. :Af:

----------


## inna

> чтоб без демагогии про спорт, просто подраться есть любители среди собак?


Я считаю что есть,это как раз моя собака)) Хочет драться ради драки..Не кто ей не угрожает,не кто не трогает.Зато она стремиться зацепить всех.Кобелей задирает тоже,и я заметила что чем крупнее собака тем выше желание ей их зацепить...К нам даже во время течки не один кобель не подходит в округе,и не пытаються)))
*ЗакусАЙ* Я так понимаю вы больше теоретик? Такое желание употреблять всё по терминам,как в книжках)) :Af:

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Я считаю что есть,это как раз моя собака)) Хочет драться ради драки..Не кто ей не угрожает,не кто не трогает.Зато она стремиться зацепить всех.Кобелей задирает тоже,и я заметила что чем крупнее собака тем выше желание ей их зацепить...К нам даже во время течки не один кобель не подходит в округе,и не пытаються)))
> *ЗакусАЙ* Я так понимаю вы больше теоретик? Такое желание употреблять всё по терминам,как в книжках))


А хто такой теоретик в контексте? Тот, кто собачек не держит, с ними не работает, а так... из скуки вопросы задает? Ага, это я. :Af: 

О том, что вашей собаке никто не угрожает, она сама вам рассказала? Ей по чьим понятиям никто не угрожает, по вашим? :Ap:

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> ЗакусАЙ, чтоб без демагогии про спорт, просто подраться есть любители среди собак? Чтобы понятней было, ну как подростки (люди) ради самой драки? "Раскладывать" на инстинкты не обязательно - это тоже форма демагогии в контексте.
> А питы дерутся из искуственно селектированного желания борьбы и не менее искуственно пониженного инстинкта самосохранения, это мутанты животного мира. В природе такой вид не выживет. Я не большой поклонник этих рассуждений, но про дед-гейм знаю.


Чтоб понятнее... стало ЕЩЕ непонятнее. Как подростки человечьи... :0186:  Да не нужно очеловечивать собашку, НЕ ТАК она думает и решения принимает, как люди.

Зы... "раскладывать" на инстинкты, в контексте, аккурат обязательно. Смешно, право слово, когда действия собаки пытаются определить категориями хулиганства, рыцарства (и такое встречал, - мой кобЁл - натурально, рыцарь, защищает меня), кровной мести и ты ды и пры.

Зы зы... А Портоса вспоминать, который "дерусь, потому что дерусь", - неуместно и неправильно, ИМХО. Ничего собачки не делают просто так. :Af:

----------


## Sergey

Ладно, трудно первые пять лет, как говорится. Ручками работать.

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Ладно, трудно первые пять лет, как говорится. Ручками работать.


А по существу? :Aa:

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

Сергей, - "В природе такой вид не выживет".

Просто заради интересу. А какой вид (порода, точнее) выживет в природе ВНЕ территорий, населенных людьми? В дикой природе какая порода выживет, стало быть?

----------


## Alina

> Зато она стремиться зацепить всех.Кобелей задирает тоже,и я заметила что чем крупнее собака тем выше желание ей их зацепить...К нам даже во время течки не один кобель не подходит в округе,и не пытаються)))


*inna* Речь об овчарке? Просто, немного странное поведение для взрослой суки. Не обижайтесь, в моем представлении. Может, она в детстве не имела достаточного опыта общения с другими собаками? Или такое ее поведение импонирует Вам. :Ad:  
У меня так вела себя сука моего бывшего мужа, когда гуляла с ним (ему нравилось). На прогулках со мной - совершенно другая собака: спокойно знакомилась/общалась с собаками, не швырялась на каждого встречного-поперечного... Однажды даже в парке спросили, не с сестрой ли моей собаки гуляет мужчина, мол, очень уж похожи, только эта спокойная, уравновешенная, а та злющая, бросается на все, что шевелиться :Ag:

----------


## Alina

> О том, что вашей собаке никто не угрожает, она сама вам рассказала?





> Да не нужно очеловечивать собашку


 :Ae:  :Ag: 




> А какой вид (порода, точнее) выживет в природе ВНЕ территорий, населенных людьми?


Да им дай Бог и с людьми то выжить...  :Af:

----------


## Алена

> Просто заради интересу


*ЗакусАЙ*, вы уж меня простите ради бога, но чесслово  :0183:  ...чуствуется, что зима на дворе и людям заняться нечем... :0318:

----------


## inna

> *inna* Речь об овчарке? Просто, немного странное поведение для взрослой суки. Не обижайтесь, в моем представлении. Может, она в детстве не имела достаточного опыта общения с другими собаками? Или такое ее поведение импонирует Вам. 
> У меня так вела себя сука моего бывшего мужа, когда гуляла с ним (ему нравилось). На прогулках со мной - совершенно другая собака: спокойно знакомилась/общалась с собаками, не швырялась на каждого встречного-поперечного... Однажды даже в парке спросили, не с сестрой ли моей собаки гуляет мужчина, мол, очень уж похожи, только эта спокойная, уравновешенная, а та злющая, бросается на все, что шевелиться


Ну со мной она и гуляет нармально уже,это все проблемы были пока она взрослела.Хотя муж до сих пор не спускает её с поводка.На людей она больше не кидаеться но и знакомиться с ними не будет.Вообщем если человек не обращает на неё внимания то она спокойна,если цокает-сюсюкает может порычать или облаить.Но как видит чужих собак,мозги вырубает,хотя сейчас уже более спокойней.Всмысле я для неё больший раздражитель чем они.Но чтоб выйти на улицу предположим без поводка,об этом речи даже быть не может :Ad:

----------


## Tatjana

Я подтверждаю, что у Инны собака очень агрессивная. Редкое явление. И скажу, что Инна совершенно верно и адекватно воспринимала ситуацию. Иногда думаю, что такому проводнику надо памятник поставить за терпение и труд. :0190:

----------


## inna

> Я подтверждаю, что у Инны собака очень агрессивная. Редкое явление. И скажу, что Инна совершенно верно и адекватно воспринимала ситуацию. Иногда думаю, что такому проводнику надо памятник поставить за терпение и труд.


Спасибо Таня,за памятник! Сама так иногда думаю)) Сейчас гуляем без намордника и не кого не жрём,и работать собака включаеться даже в центре города! Правда после не большого смущения)) :Ag:

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> *ЗакусАЙ*, вы уж меня простите ради бога, но чесслово  ...чувствуется, что зима на дворе, и людям заняться нечем...


 :Aa:  Сибирь, морозы... :0317:  Занятий на площадке нема :Ao:  В субботу тепло будет - будет работа. А шо, помешал? :Ap:

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Я подтверждаю, что у Инны собака очень агрессивная. Редкое явление.


А беспричинность нападений собаки на других собак тоже подтвердите? :Af:  Инна разговаривать с закусайкой-теоретиком не пожелала что-то :Ao:

----------


## inna

> А беспричинность нападений собаки на других собак тоже подтвердите? Инна разговаривать с закусайкой-теоретиком не пожелала что-то


Почему не желает? я не говорила такого :Ae:  Таня наш первый инструктор,поэтому собаку знает хорошо! Насчёт беспричинность нападений,причина есть!  ОНа любит драться,при виде собаки она начинает охотиться на них.Знаете поведение собаки когда они смотрят например на кошек или на птиц с целью поймать и сжрать? Примерно вот такое поведение.С знакомыми собаками играет нармально но при условии что они ей уступают)) Иначе будет драка.Часто гуляем с подругой у которой два корса,так вот с девочкой уже было несколько драк,но зная что мы(хозяева) против они уже ограничиваються рычанием и демонстрицией поднятой холки))

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Почему не желает? я не говорила такого Таня наш первый инструктор,поэтому собаку знает хорошо! Насчёт беспричинность нападений,причина есть!  ОНа любит драться,при виде собаки она начинает охотиться на них.Знаете поведение собаки когда они смотрят например на кошек или на птиц с целью поймать и сжрать? Примерно вот такое поведение.С знакомыми собаками играет нармально но при условии что они ей уступают)) Иначе будет драка.Часто гуляем с подругой у которой два корса,так вот с девочкой уже было несколько драк,но зная что мы(хозяева) против они уже ограничиваються рычанием и демонстрицией поднятой холки))


 :Ag:  Инна, ну, пусть даже "начинает охотиться". Говорить при этом, что собака дерется из спортивного интересу", что она дерется "просто так" - неправильно. Добычная мотивация, она и есть добычная мотивация.

Однако, признаться, я сомневаюсь, что причина драк - в добыче. Особливо, учитывая ваши слова о том, что со знакомыми собаками ЕСЛИ ОНИ УСТУПАЮТ - драк не происходит. :Ad:

----------


## inna

> Инна, ну, пусть даже "начинает охотиться". Говорить при этом, что собака дерется из спортивного интересу", что она дерется  - неправильно. Добычная мотивация, она и есть добычная мотивация.
> 
> Однако, признаться, я сомневаюсь, что причина драк - в добыче. Особливо, учитывая ваши слова о том, что со знакомыми собаками ЕСЛИ ОНИ УСТУПАЮТ - драк не происходит.


В спортивном интересе  есть интерес-выграть! А дерёться "просто так", это не про здоровых собак наверно,собака дерёться чтобы выграть и показать своё преимущество...




> Однако, признаться, я сомневаюсь, что причина драк - в добыче


Добыча у неё в этом случае палка))) Её и добывает))

----------


## jarvenmaa

> В спортивном интересе есть интерес-выграть! А дерётся "просто так", это не про здоровых собак, наверно, собака дерётся чтобы выграть и показать своё преимущество...


У меня была похожая собака. Думаю, главная цель ее была - доминировать над другими собаками во всем. И поводом для драк могло стать что угодно. Однажды она устроила драку из-за того, что вторая моя собака, с которой у них постоянно держался "вооруженный нейтралитет", вдруг перестала на прогулке реагировать на ее выпады. В такую мясорубку я больше ни разу не попадал. :0183:

----------


## Tatjana

*jarvenmaa*, какая очаровашка на аваторе! :0244:

----------


## Tatjana

Раз уж столько внимания уделено в этой теме причинам драк, давайте все-таки разберем некоторые из их. 
1. Случай Джима. Его в детстве покусала собака. Джим вырос, научился отстаивать свою позицию в доме перед второй собакой ( в этом ему очень помогли хозяева), научился преодолевать состояние опасности через агрессию и теперь готов бросаться на всех. Кстати не факт, если бы у него действительно была возможность постоянно вступать в драку и получать хороший отпор, что он продолжал бы пытаться драться при любой встрече. Сдерживающий фактор тут имеет не малое значение. 
2. Случай Гресси во многом похож на Джима. Где-то и когда-то у собаки получилось преодолеть состояние опасности через проявление агрессии. Со временем, по взрослению собаки состояние опасности стало уходить на задний план, но желание где-то и как-то получить превосходство с опытом только увеличивается. Думаю, что у Гресси больших и кровопролитных драк особо не было. Ею владеет азарт. Сергей назвал это "спортивным интересом". Я не поняла, почему Артем решил, что это есть очеловечивание?
Слово инстинкт применяется и для собак, и для людей и не вызывает реакции очеловечивания. Почему же слово азарт вызывает иную реакцию? Разве мы должны использовать только слова :триб, драйв? Это вообще для многим начинающих непонятные термины для описания поведения собак. Русский язык очень разнообразен, состояние собаки можно описать разными словами, главное верно отразить свои мысли.
Азарт — это состояние горячей увлеченности какой-либо деятельностью. Можно назвать это состояние у собак иначе: внутренняя мотивация. 

А каким инстинктом будет вызвана такая ситуация. В питомнике, в одном выгуле оказалось несколько собак и  две собаки затеяли драку, потом подключились другие. Что будет происходить дальше? И каким состоянием это можно обьяснить?

----------


## Netika

[QUOTE=Tatjana;637]  Джим вырос, научился отстаивать свою позицию в доме перед второй собакой ( в этом ему очень помогли хозяева), научился преодолевать состояние опасности через агрессию и теперь готов бросаться на всех. Кстати не факт, если бы у него действительно была возможность постоянно вступать в драку и получать хороший отпор, что он продолжал бы пытаться драться при любой встрече. Сдерживающий фактор тут имеет не малое значение. 

Татьяна , да второй собаке надоели его наезды , она его так потрепала  , что к врачу ездили ( визжал так от боли ,я думала  на всю жизнь забудет о драках ) и что в итоге - на второй или третий день опять наезды начались , хотя в данный момент вторая сильнее его , но как мне кажется она умеет обходить острые углы , старается  до последнего обойтись без драки.А что-бы другие его проучили....но кто слабее его всё равно будет бросаться , может я не права , не знаю.У нас был случай - в лесу встретили собаку ,моя пёса естественно в догонку за собакой , я в ужасе , т.к.собака слабая и беззащитная , бегу за ними и вижу  - собака легла на землю , а мой стоит и не знает что с ней делать , вот если бы стояла , то обязательно схватил -бы...

----------


## inna

> 2. Случай Гресси во многом похож на Джима. Где-то и когда-то у собаки получилось преодолеть состояние опасности через проявление агрессии. Со временем, по взрослению собаки состояние опасности стало уходить на задний план, но желание где-то и как-то получить превосходство с опытом только увеличивается. Думаю, что у Гресси больших и кровопролитных драк особо не было. Ею владеет азарт.


Всё правельно,так и есть! Драки были до того момента как другие уступали.Максимум дрались в три захода))Моя ещё не разу не пострадала.Других могли ехать зашивать,но только почему то всегда морду.



> У нас был случай - в лесу встретили собаку ,моя пёса естественно в догонку за собакой , я в ужасе , т.к.собака слабая и беззащитная , бегу за ними и вижу - собака легла на землю , а мой стоит и не знает что с ней делать , вот если бы стояла , то обязательно схватил -бы...


Самое страшное когда собака бросаеться в бегство,на мои команды моя собака в таком случае не среагирует точно :0317: Были уже серьёзные последствия таких догонялок...



> А каким инстинктом будет вызвана такая ситуация. В питомнике, в одном выгуле оказалось несколько собак и две собаки затеяли драку, потом подключились другие. Что будет происходить дальше? И каким состоянием это можно обьяснить?


У меня конечно нету стаи собак,и мои предположения не основаны на опыте,но мне кажеться в такой ситуации может быть несколько причин.Наверно зависит от того кто начал драться( в стае собак,я понимаю иерархия как и у волков)Могу предположить что если деруться две сильных собаки то остальные не лезут,и наоборот если отгребает слабая,скорее всего на неё нападут и остальные члены стаи...

----------


## Netika

INNA ,а Вы сдавали экзамен КК  и если " да " , то расскажите как происходило.Для нас скорее всего это непостежимо - лежать на выдержке , когда другая недалеко сдаёт экзамен......

----------


## inna

> INNA ,а Вы сдавали экзамен КК  и если " да " , то расскажите как происходило.Для нас скорее всего это непостежимо - лежать на выдержке , когда другая недалеко сдаёт экзамен......


Сдавали,незнаю как это произошло но моя собака выдержала это))) На самом деле выдежка для нас тоже непостижимая вещь,на экзамене другой собаки моя сорвалась за аппортом...Если честно,считаю что можно поставить выдержку именно практикой работы при собаках.Мне трудно найти сразу нескольких собак с думающими владельцами))Многим вообще лень заниматься,они просто гуляют..Вот сегодня потреннировалась с одним знакомым лабром,и сразу видно что собака невнимательна и рассеяна :Ac: Завтра опять с ним же будем добиваться чёткости выполнения от моей.А вы откуда,можно и вместе позаниматься :Ap:

----------


## jarvenmaa

> jarvenmaa, какая очаровашка на аваторе!


Таня, это благодаря ей я здесь. Это с ней я первый раз пришел на дрессировочную площадку.

----------


## Sergey

> Сергей назвал это "спортивным интересом".


Может и не очень удачная терминология, я не знаю, как сказать точней. Ни за еду, ни за территорию, ни за полового партнера, ни защита члена стаи, просто собака идет и дерется, хочет. Доминантность? Доминантная собака, по идее, должна быть доминантом везде. Дома они как котята, ласковые лизуны. У меня таких четыре поколения. Кобель был просто убийца (были пара случаев), никакие позы подчинения не действовали. Дрался с "холодной головой", года в два выработал свою тактику и никогда от нее не отступал. С другой стороны, можно было шагов с 30 крикнуть "стоять" и подойти, взять на поводок. На соревнованиях снимался командой с расстояния. Правда на тренировках чудил, с сильных, техничных фигурантов снимался легко, а если чувствовал слабину, неуверенность или "корявость" - не оторвешь. Ну и какими простыми инстинктами это объяснить? Думается, все много сложней.
Off. Как-то разговаривал с одним клиентом, старшекурсником биофака, спрашиваю: как у вас там считают, может собака хоть как-то думать или одни инстинкты? - Инстинкты - У тебя дома две собаки, замечал хоть какую-то рассудочную деятельность? - Конечно замечал, еще как думают, особенно в свою пользу. Но профессор же говорит инстинкты...  :Af:

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> ЗакусАЙ, чтоб без демагогии про спорт, просто подраться есть любители среди собак? Чтобы понятней было, ну как подростки (люди) ради самой драки? "Раскладывать" на инстинкты не обязательно - это тоже форма демагогии в контексте.
> :


Татьяна, не нужно передергивать мои слова. Я говорил вот об этом. О драке собак "ради самой драки".

Про "спортивный интерес" я лишь задал вопрос: ЧТО ТАКОЕ спорт для собаки? :0317:

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

Почему же слово азарт вызывает иную реакцию? Разве мы должны использовать только слова :триб, драйв? Это вообще для многим начинающих непонятные термины для описания поведения собак. Русский язык очень разнообразен, состояние собаки можно описать разными словами, главное верно отразить свои мысли.
Азарт — это состояние горячей увлеченности какой-либо деятельностью. Можно назвать это состояние у собак иначе: внутренняя мотивация. 

Вот именно, Таня, вот именно: внутренняя, блин по голове, мотивация. Ну и услышьте себя со стороны: внутренняя мотивация... просто так? Ничем необоснованная? Я бы понял, если бы вы механически заменили драйв на азарт и получилось бы что-то вроде: азартен к добыче, в стремлении доминировать... но азартен просто так?.. не могу панимайт.

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> А каким инстинктом будет вызвана такая ситуация. В питомнике, в одном выгуле оказалось несколько собак и  две собаки затеяли драку, потом подключились другие. Что будет происходить дальше? И каким состоянием это можно обьяснить?


С определенной долей вероятности можно говорить о том, что начало драки было спровоцировано стремлением к доминированию, причем я бы сказал, что вне зависимости от пола дерущихся особей. Поводом могла стать добыча - палка, еда и право первого поцелуя с проводником, все что угодно. Продолжение драки, когда включаются остальные... :Ag:  А они что, рыжие? Они лезут либо в претензии к доминированию тоже, что маловероятно, или, что более вероятно, включаются в работу своей мини-стайки в стае питомника. Этот, "Последний герой смотрели"? Тот же принцип:Только сейчас не говорите мне, шо я очеловечиваю действия, плиз :Ae: 
А что будет дальше? В моем случае все получат люлей. Все - без исключения. Однако при этом я буду знать, что это ИМЕННО Я прощелкал клювом, просмотрел, и проморгал. Так шта :0186: 

К слову, если предоставить собак самим себе, при условии, что это нормальные собаки без, как Сергей говорит искусственно селекционированного желания борьбы, то все кончится быстро и может статься, без особенных повреждений, если драка эта - в споре за то, "чьи тапки". Если драка суки с сукой... то может и не кончиться.

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> У меня конечно нету стаи собак,и мои предположения не основаны на опыте,но мне кажеться в такой ситуации может быть несколько причин.Наверно зависит от того кто начал драться( в стае собак,я понимаю иерархия как и у волков)Могу предположить что если деруться две сильных собаки то остальные не лезут,и наоборот если отгребает слабая,скорее всего на неё нападут и остальные члены стаи...


 :Ap:  Сейчас, если я наказываю старшую суку, которая среди моих немцев - главная, щенок активно помогает и пытается оторвать от нее кусочек.

Зы... Инна, про опыт ничего не буду писать, хотя очень-очень хочется :Aa:

----------


## aria

> У меня конечно нету стаи собак,и мои предположения не основаны на опыте,но мне кажеться в такой ситуации может быть несколько причин.Наверно зависит от того кто начал драться( в стае собак,я понимаю иерархия как и у волков)Могу предположить что если деруться две сильных собаки то остальные не лезут,и наоборот если отгребает слабая,скорее всего на неё нападут и остальные члены стаи...


Я как раз тоже хотела сказать по этому поводу...

У меня такая же собака! Очень драчливая! Она доминантная, нормально может играть только с теми, с кем в детстве ещё познакомились! А так вообще с новой собакой познакомиться - практически нереально!
Но случилось так, что на некоторое время она попала в дом, где жила небольшая стая (йка) собак... Я очень переживала, как она сможет наладить между ними контакт, тем более, там большинство было её же пола! Но вот стая - это удивительная вещь, как оказалось! Она "лечит" таких собак, очень природно расставляет всё по своим местам, оголяет реальный потенциал каждой собаки! И моя собака оказалась достаточно дружелюбной девочкой!!! Мало того, она сейчас намного лояльней и приветливей относится к собакам!
Кстати, вот этот специалист, Сизар Миллан, именно стае отводит немаловажное значение в коррекции поведения такого характера: именно стая "показывает" собаке, что она может быть "фальш-лидером", а это впоследствии помогает ей разобраться и со своим местом и в человеческой семье! (Конечно,при этом обязательно переучивают всю семью новому отношению!) :Ab:

----------


## inna

> Но вот стая - это удивительная вещь, как оказалось! Она "лечит" таких собак, очень природно расставляет всё по своим местам, оголяет реальный потенциал каждой собаки! И моя собака оказалась достаточно дружелюбной девочкой!!! Мало того, она сейчас намного лояльней и приветливей относится к собакам!


Согласна полностью! В стае собаки и ведут себя по другому.Я единожды была с собакой в зале с небольшим количеством собак,так у Греськи глаза на лоб полезли,холка дыбом,но каких то конкретных действий она не делала.По первых растерялась,во вторых испугалась! И как только я её перевела на себя,она как мне показалась,с облегчением начала работать.И с таким рвением)) 



> Зы... Инна, про опыт ничего не буду писать, хотя очень-очень хочется


Хочеться,пишите! Век живи,век учись! Мне ещё лет мало, чтобы говорить что я всё знаю и всё умею  :Ae:

----------


## Tatjana

> Кстати, вот этот специалист, Сизар Миллан, именно стае отводит немаловажное значение в коррекции поведения такого характера: именно стая "показывает" собаке, что она может быть "фальш-лидером",


Полностью разделяю это мнение.



> С определенной долей вероятности можно говорить о том, что начало драки было спровоцировано стремлением к доминированию, причем я бы сказал, что вне зависимости от пола дерущихся особей. Поводом могла стать добыча - палка, еда и право первого поцелуя с проводником, все что угодно. Продолжение драки, когда включаются остальные... А они что, рыжие? Они лезут либо в претензии к доминированию тоже, что маловероятно, или, что более вероятно, включаются в работу своей мини-стайки в стае питомника.


Поводом для драки может стать один взгляд. Но не в этом суть. Не важно  кто первый и с кем начал драться. Важно то, что все вступят в драку с большим удовольствием и начнуть убивать самого слабого, который в этой драке выявиться. И поверьте на слово: скорее всего убьют, если не вмешаться. Вот так вот. И что движет этим убийством? А Артем?

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

Танечка, у меня какие то неправильные собаки (это неправильные пчелы и они делают неправильный мед, - как то так). Вот что-то не начинают оне убивать самого слабого. Ни немцы, ни азиат. Они могут драться... но совершенно по-другим сценариям, нежели вы описали.

По поводу "слабого, который выявится в драке". Сдается мне, что в стае, члены которой общаются между собой уже какое-то время, самый слабый очевиден и так. Место вожака может оказаться под вопросом с матерением, взрослением отдельных особей. 

По поводу "убьют, если не вмешаться". Тань, мои наблюдения говорят практически об обратном. Собачки, если им не мешают, разбираются очень быстро и некровопролитно. Я же говорю, - у меня неправильные... пчелы.

Зы... я не о породах собак с утрированными инстинктами, которых поминал Сергей.

Зы-зы... Тань, а шо, вы проверяли, что убьют, если не вмешаться?

----------


## Sergey

> я не о породах собак с утрированными инстинктами, которых поминал Сергей.
> 
> Зы-зы... Тань, а шо, вы проверяли, что убьют, если не вмешаться?


Артем, когда убивают - это заметно, не спутаешь. И не только питы. Стая часто входит в раж, особенно, если там есть собаки дуреющие от крови.
Я писал о своем ротвейлере, за которым, как минимум, пара жертв есть. Так вот, я его уже от трупа еле отрывал. Кстати, и дочка и внучка дерутся самозабвенно, и мать "акула" была. Обычно, собаки удовлетворяются "промежуточной" победой, завалил и удовлетворился, но есть и другие, во всех породах. Вот, пожалуй, из таких и выводили питов с пресловутым  dead game.

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Артем, когда убивают - это заметно, не спутаешь. И не только питы. Стая часто входит в раж, особенно, если там есть собаки дуреющие от крови.
> Я писал о своем ротвейлере, за которым, как минимум, пара жертв есть. Так вот, я его уже от трупа еле отрывал. Кстати, и дочка и внучка дерутся самозабвенно, и мать "акула" была. Обычно, собаки удовлетворяются "промежуточной" победой, завалил и удовлетворился, но есть и другие, во всех породах. Вот, пожалуй, из таких и выводили питов с пресловутым  dead game.


Да я согласный с вами сделалася целиком и полностью, Сергей. Однако формулировка Танина не подразумевала отдельных особей, излагалось представление стайного "закона". Который и не закон вовсе, потому что применить его можно далеко не ко всем (я бы сказал оооочень не ко всем) стаям и членам стай.

А то, что "обычно" - вы изложили в своем посте. Я согласен, это так и есть.

 :Ap: Однако про все-все породы, - это вы, наверное, погорячились, Сергей. :Ae:

----------


## Tatjana

> Танечка, у меня какие то неправильные собаки (это неправильные пчелы и они делают неправильный мед, - как то так). Вот что-то не начинают оне убивать самого слабого. Ни немцы, ни азиат. Они могут драться... но совершенно по-другим сценариям, нежели вы описали.


Ну что тебе сказать...? Не прав ты. Сценарий одинаковый. Когда я начинала свою деятельность по разведению, не раз случалось то там, то сям гибли собаки в различных питомниках бывшего Союза из-за драк. У Пустогородского в конце 80-х кобель и сука задрали течную суку! Видимо кобель начал уже как-то приставать, та огрызнулась и пошло. 
Совсем недавно в одном эстонском питомнике произошла такая же трагедия. Хозяин пришел, когда собака была на волоске от смерти. Три операции, собака жива, но до сих пор борятся за ее жизнь. При чем убийцы - самые рядовые псы.




> По поводу "убьют, если не вмешаться". Тань, мои наблюдения говорят практически об обратном. Собачки, если им не мешают, разбираются очень быстро и некровопролитно. Я же говорю, - у меня неправильные... пчелы.


А какие у тебя пчелы? На сколько я знаю. они больше 2-ух и не собираются... тем более одни! :Ap: 




> Зы... я не о породах собак с утрированными инстинктами, которых поминал Сергей.


Тут инстинкты вообще не при чем! 




> Зы-зы... Тань, а шо, вы проверяли, что убьют, если не вмешаться?


Я это знаю наверняка. И сразу, как я начала содержать собак в питомнике, у меня первый закон: больше двух собак ни при каких случаях вместе не оставлять! Вольеры должны быть очень надежными. Собаки в соседних вольерах не должны видеть друг друга. Для работников закон: прежде чем уйти из питомника - проверить перед уходом состояние замков и внешнее состояние собак!



> Однако формулировка Танина не подразумевала отдельных особей, излагалось представление стайного "закона". Который и не закон вовсе, потому что применить его можно далеко не ко всем (я бы сказал оооочень не ко всем) стаям и членам стай.


Моя формулировка никакого отношения к закону стаи не имеет!!! Это никакой не закон для стаи. Это один из примера девиза Портоса.
Как раз стае такие драки несвойственны! Но наши "стаи" созданы искусственно. Поэтому законы гипертрофированны.

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Ну что тебе сказать...? Не прав ты. Сценарий одинаковый. Когда я начинала свою деятельность по разведению, не раз случалось то там, то сям гибли собаки в различных питомниках бывшего Союза из-за драк. У Пустогородского в конце 80-х кобель и сука задрали течную суку! Видимо кобель начал уже как-то приставать, та огрызнулась и пошло. 
> Совсем недавно в одном эстонском питомнике произошла такая же трагедия. Хозяин пришел, когда собака была на волоске от смерти. Три операции, собака жива, но до сих пор борятся за ее жизнь. При чем убийцы - самые рядовые псы.


Да блин-компот. Тань, что иллюстрируют ваши слова? Что собаки способны убивать себе подобных? Я с этим и не спорил. Тань, а кошек собачки спсобны убивать? Все собаки? А мышей собаки все убивают?




> А какие у тебя пчелы? На сколько я знаю. они больше 2-ух и не собираются... тем более одни!


Неправильно знаете. Я шо, со всей стаей не гуляю, что ли? Оченно даже гуляю. С тремя головами одновременно - регулярно. Со всеми вместе... не пробовал пока. Аднака три - эт уже стая. При этом в ней есть однозначный лидер и однозначный НЕлидер.




> Тут инстинкты вообще не при чем!


Не знаю, что и сказать, Таня. Коль уж к поведению собак, в частности, причинах драк, инстинкты не имеют ровно никакого отношения, то, видимо, собачки руководствуются в действиях логическими выкладками и прецедентным правом.




> Я это знаю наверняка.


Таки я задал предельно конкретный вопрос: Вы проверяли или нет? Знать наверняка?... Что это такое?




> Моя формулировка никакого отношения к закону стаи не имеет!!! Это никакой не закон для стаи. Это один из примеров девиза Портоса.


Тезис первый: Таня отвечает закусайке о том, как будет вести себя собачья стая при возникшей драке.

Тезис второй: Таня говорит, что это никакой не закон для стаи, а пример поведения Портоса.

Вывод... а какой тут может быть вывод, если один тезис противоречит второму?..

Чьорт меня побери совсем, за каким же рожном вы, люди, постоянно приплетаете человеческие рассуждения и эмоции к собачьему поведению? %%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%% Пойду плакать...

----------


## Tatjana

> ТАК, ЧТО ЛИ, Татьяна? Все логично? Чьорт меня побери совсем, за каким же рожном вы, люди, постоянно приплетаете человеческие рассуждения и эмоции к собачьему поведению? %%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%


Ей богу устала доказывать, что я не жираф. :Af:  :Ac:  Ты сам очень часто приплетаешь различные фразеологические обороты без смущения, если тебе не нравиться слово Портос, то мне не нравиться слово пчелы. :Ap: 




> Тезис второй: Таня говорит, что это никакой не закон для стаи, а пример поведения Портоса.


Читай внимательнее посты и не передергивай. Это один из примеров драк на простом азарте. Простой азарт не для той, кто начала драку, а для тех, кто поддержал.
Ты постоянно пытаешься доказать, что в драке собакой обязательно что-то определенно важное движет. А я тебе говорю, что не ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО! Собака может просто драться, на азарте. 



> Вывод: собачья стая руководствуется в своих действиях девизом королевского мушкетера.


Мне жаль, что у тебя такие выводы. И про стаю я тебе тут все детально разложила.
Тебе тут кроме меня еще три человека пытаются доказать, но не получается... :Ac: 
Сама на себя досадую, что не получается лаконично обьяснить очевидное. Видимо я плохой преподаватель.

----------


## Sergey

> Однако про все-все породы, - это вы, наверное, погорячились, Сергей


Ну, вобщем-то, я не имел ввиду декорашек. Но. Среди добродушных, как их рекламируют, лабриков встречаются любители подраться, шарпеи, нынче декорашки, бьются - не растащишь и т.д. А уж про породы, которые знают зачем у них зубы выросли, и говорить нечего. Все-таки собаки намного сложней и многогранней, чем о них пишут даже уважаемые гуру дрессировки. Мне такой простой подход всегда напоминает плакат коровы в разрезе в разделочном цехе мясокомбината. :Ae:

----------


## Tatjana

> Все-таки собаки намного сложней и многогранней, чем о них пишут даже уважаемые гуру дрессировки.


Поддерживаю мнение!

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Ну, вобщем-то, я не имел ввиду декорашек. Но. Среди добродушных, как их рекламируют, лабриков встречаются любители подраться, шарпеи, нынче декорашки, бьются - не растащишь и т.д. А уж про породы, которые знают зачем у них зубы выросли, и говорить нечего. Все-таки собаки намного сложней и многогранней, чем о них пишут даже уважаемые гуру дрессировки. Мне такой простой подход всегда напоминает плакат коровы в разрезе в разделочном цехе мясокомбината.


Простой подход, - это когда пытаются разобраться в мотивации собаки? :0191: Чем же он так прост, Сергей?

Шарпеи... у них все-равно отголоски кровей то остались, правда? лабрики... ну, вообще то это непородное поведение. Я видел таких любителей. И истериков - тоже, конечно...

Сергей, вы в числе "еще трех" человеков, которые объясняют тупому закусайке очевидные истины, а он уперся рогом, подлец, и не понимает? :0317:

----------


## Sergey

> Сергей, вы в числе "еще трех" человеков, которые объясняют тупому закусайке очевидные истины?


Оно мне надо? Просто все действительно сложней, чем несколько инстинктов. В жизни. В дрессировке и правда через инстинкты работать проще, хотя и опыт не вреден. :Ag:

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

Сергей, 

ЛЮБОЕ поведение собаки в ПЕРВОПРИЧИНЕ обусловлено инстинктами, БР, УР. УР, точнее, их появление у собаки, также обусловлено набором инстинктов. Привычка собаки - тоже имеет первопричиной - инстинкт.

С этим вы несогласны? Хотите если, на любом примере...

----------


## Nubira

Артем, хватит уже теории  :Ag:  мы ушли от темы агрессии  :Ad:

----------


## Netika

> А вы откуда,можно и вместе позаниматься


INNA . спасибо за приглашение , но думаю нам пока рановато , мы только недавно занимаемся у Татьяны - до выдержки , да ещё с раздражителем ,нам  далеко. Он умеет играть только с кем в детстве познакомился ....

----------


## Vesle_Anne

Очень интересная тема! Только можно подробнее писать о так сказать, практических действиях? Очень любопытно! 




> ЛЮБОЕ поведение собаки в ПЕРВОПРИЧИНЕ обусловлено инстинктами, БР, УР. УР, точнее, их появление у собаки, также обусловлено набором инстинктов. Привычка собаки - тоже имеет первопричиной - инстинкт.


Человека тоже, а какое разнообразие проявления этих инстинктов  :Ad:

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

Вас какие практические действия интересуют? :Ap:

----------


## inna

> INNA . спасибо за приглашение , но думаю нам пока рановато , мы только недавно занимаемся у Татьяны - до выдержки , да ещё с раздражителем ,нам  далеко. Он умеет играть только с кем в детстве познакомился ....


А я  вот думаю,что надо было выдержку ставить уже в процессе обучения,приучать работать при другой собаке,научиться переводить собаку на себя именно при отработки другой собаки...Потому как выдержка для нас это самый сложный элемент оказался...На днях позанимались с лабродором,так всё не так плохо уже...но потом лабрик отгрёб после занятий :Ab:  То что собака переживала на выдержке,высказала после очень громко и эмоционально
Орала прямо на ухо :Ag:

----------


## Tatjana

> Очень интересная тема! Только можно подробнее писать о так сказать, практических действиях? Очень любопытно!


В субботу мы встретились с Джимом кажется в четвертый раз... Все выглядит красиво. Джим корректно ходит рядом, практически не отрывая взгляда от проводника, старается изо всех сил. Довольно быстрые посадки, можно еще работать над корректностью.
Вспоминается высказывание хозяйки... :Ap:  мол, заглядывание в глаза таким собакам не свойственно. Однако практика показывает иное.
БОльшая проблема заключается не в Джиме, а в обучении проводника, как следует реагировать, если собака проявляет агрессию на сородичей. Важно в такой момент не использовать натяжение поводка, а рывками удержать собаку на свободном (провисшем) поводке. Больше использовать голос с яркой сменой интонации, которая подсказывает собаке верность поведения. Но все это работает в том случае, когда взаимоотношения начинают развиваться исходя из социального статуса проводника и собаки. 
Раз социальный статус не получилось определить самостоятельно в домашних условиях, приходиться перестраивать отношения на дрессировочной площадке.
От начала и до конца занятия проводник постоянно (без физического насилия), через язык тела показывает свое превосходство и позицию лидера. 
Я прошу Нетику не бояться и описать, каким образом мы это делаем, потому что для нее самой важно все верно понимать и тоже самое делать дома.  Если что, я поправлю.

----------


## Netika

> Я прошу Нетику не бояться и описать, каким образом мы это делаем, потому что для нее самой важно все верно понимать и тоже самое делать дома.  Если что, я поправлю.


Как ни странно , но только когда мы стали работать с Татяной , я поняла , что у нас вообще нет никакого взаимопонимания с собакой.Вроде он как слушается , но тем не менее делает своё дело.Все наши беды заключались в неправильном моём поведении с собакой.Первоначально Татьяна научила , чтобы собака концентрировала внимание  на меня - это очень помагает в повседневной жизни - собака стала внимательной к командам , более покладистой в поведении , дома , боюсь сказать  , но он идеален , да и во время вчерашней прогулки мой пёса был " золотцем".Мы проходили мимо 2 кавказских овчарок , собаки лаяли и бросались на сетку , но мой пёса исправно выполнял команду " рядом " , не могу сказать что шёл корректно , но голово постоянно смотрела то на меня ,то на собак - но , самое главное для нас  - он не бросался , не истерил!!!!!И уже начал понимать , что мне в определённые моменты не нравится его поведение .Нам этого показалось мало и мы решили выполнить команду "сидеть " , посидели минутку и пошли  дальше.Пытаюсь ходить на свободном поводке ( трудно избавиться от старой привычки - если видим раздражающий объект   - то собаку срочно к себе поближе и на короткий поводок ) - и видно как меняется поведение собаки  , он даже оглядывался на меня в недоумении , как это так  - кто-то бежит или идёт  , а я свободно иду и поводок не натягиваю ...Вообще это первоначальная работа только с собой , вовремя дать команду и правильно сделать рывок , который у меня, к сожалению пока не получается.На последнем занятии Татьяна учила нас сидеть в ФП.Дома мы прбывали соединить ФП и ОП.И как мне кажется , без поводка у нас лучше получается.Пока понимает команду вместе с движением руки ( наверно делаю ошибку ??? , т.к.Татьна учила коректировать поводком) и что мне не нравится - он постоянно подпрыгивает.Да ! У нас первый раз получилось , что собака дома бежала в комнату ребёнка - была дана команда "ко мне " - он на бегу разворачивается и выполняет команду.Может случайность ... не знаю , но будем отрабатывать и это.Я так понимаю , что мы оба получаем огромное удовольствие от работы с друг другом и чем дальше , тем интереснее.

----------


## Netika

INNA ,я  с Вами согласна ,что выдержку надо ставить в процессе обучения , но у нас  Татьяна  "командует парадом ".Я очень многого не знаю и  этим закрепила у собаки неправильное поведение.Надеюсь , что встреча у нас ещё впереди.

----------


## Vesle_Anne

> Вас какие практические действия интересуют?


все  :Ag:  и с подробностями  :Ap: 




> Вспоминается высказывание хозяйки... мол, заглядывание в глаза таким собакам не свойственно. Однако практика показывает иное.


Очень любопытно, что за собака. Вы же так и не написали. Впрочем это так, любопытство  :Ab: 



> Но все это работает в том случае, когда взаимоотношения начинают развиваться исходя из социального статуса проводника и собаки. 
> Раз социальный статус не получилось определить самостоятельно в домашних условиях, приходиться перестраивать отношения на дрессировочной площадке.
> От начала и до конца занятия проводник постоянно (без физического насилия), через язык тела показывает свое превосходство и позицию лидера.


Вот это именно то, что надо! Решить вопрос главенства через демонстрацию физического превосходства проще, но не всегда эффективно. К тому же с некоторыми породами невозможно. А тут так интересно

----------


## inna

> INNA ,я с Вами согласна ,что выдержку надо ставить в процессе обучения , но у нас Татьяна "командует парадом ".Я очень многого не знаю и этим закрепила у собаки неправильное поведение.Надеюсь , что встреча у нас ещё впереди.


Конечно вы сначала научитесь сами управлять своей собакой,а потом уже легче будет её контролировать при раздражителях :Ab: 




> собака стала внимательной к командам , более покладистой в поведении , дома , боюсь сказать , но он идеален , да и во время вчерашней прогулки мой пёса был " золотцем".


 :Ag: Мне это тоже напоминает мои эмоции,когда собака стала более управляемой на улице.Если раньше было плохо,то сейчас мне кажеться всё просто идеально :Ag: 



> Пытаюсь ходить на свободном поводке ( трудно избавиться от старой привычки - если видим раздражающий объект - то собаку срочно к себе поближе и на короткий поводок )


Да эта ошибка и у меня была)) Потом я пременяла рывки,но для нас это как то не очень подошло.Собака ещё больше злилась и рвала вперёд.Я стала при приближении другой собаки давать команду  лежать,потом стала переводить её на себя игрой..Вообщем такими вот разными методами мы научились не кидаться на собак! Правда она всё равно продолжает скалиться и шерсть дыбом.Это наверно уже не изменить...

----------


## Tatjana

*Netika*, кажется прошло уже более, чем пол года, как мы с Вами решали проблему агрессии. Как теперь ведет себя Джим в семье?

----------


## Netika

Татьян , это второй любимый мною ребёнок.Даже не верится что были разговоры что-бы собаку отдать или усыпить....
Хочу сразу извениться перед всеми формучанами  и выразить благодарность Татьяне за понимание моей ситуации.Сейчас всё поясню.Татьяна была для меня последней надеждой что-бы сделать мою собаку адекватной.У меня стали опускаться руки  ,я только слышала, что собаку нужно заставить себя уважать ,а вот как это сделать, как исправить ошибки воспитания.....не хотелось  из-за моего неродивого воспитания портить отношение к породе.Татьяна пошла мне навстречу и мы представились как Джим и Нетика .И вот настало время когда самое плохое позади и было-бы нечестно с моей стороны  не показать  Танину работу . Я Вероника и мой злодей итальянский кане-корсо Протон ( дома Пронто ).Я пришла к Татьяне  ,когда собака покусала ребёнка , а  проявление аргресси к ребенку (слабому члену социума), есть начало "большого пути", это серьезное упущение в воспитании.... и следущими в очереди уже стоят взрослые .... и вот теперь какие мы дома

----------


## Netika

Так  мы учим уроки

----------


## Netika

Играем и мастерим мы  теперь тоже вместе

----------


## Netika

Я полагаю  ,что фотографии говорят сами за себя.Страшно вспоминать время когда я билась в истерике если собака подходила к ребёнку....Мы очень благодарны Татьяне за работу с нашим пёсой.На улице он стал также спокойнее  - проявляет агрессию по выбору - но у нас стали появляться друзья четвероногие  и один из низ это  такса.На достигнутом мы не останавливаемся и работаем дальше.
А это мои дети :

----------


## Netika

И ещё один момент  - собака не стала ни трусливой ни забитой !!!!

----------


## Tatjana

*Netika*, мне приятно, что смогла помочь, спасибо за добрые слова! Будем работать дальше... ттт, что все пока нормализовалось. :Ab:

----------


## Nubira

Хочу сказать, что мне так же удалось с помощью Татьяны решить проблему с агрессией моего кобеля на меня. И установить с ним отношения в которых я главная. Были моменты, когда мне советовали его отдать, и я боялась заходить к нему в вольер. А сейчас, вспоминаю все это как страшный сон, и не верится что такое было :)
Таня, спасибо за знания!  :Aa:

----------


## Tatjana

> Таня, спасибо за знания!


Юль, да ладно... Конечно приятна благодарность, спасибо. Но ты сама не промах, я-то ведь знаю!  :Ad:  :Ax:

----------


## Nubira

> Юль, да ладно... Конечно приятна благодарность, спасибо. Но ты сама не промах, я-то ведь знаю!


 :Ag:  Спасибо конечно, но до тебя я многое не знала что в итоге нам и помогло  :Ax:

----------


## Tatjana

Тема хорошо раскрытая. 6 лет уже прошло,  она опустилась вниз по форуму и затерялась. Но думаю, что у кого-нибудь есть вопросы. Спрашивайте!  :Ab:

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

Тема действительно раскрыта, с  Tatjana по всем пунктам согласна.

----------

